# hello one and all



## punkyzombiegirl86 (Mar 4, 2010)

my name is colleen jones and i am a chicago based special effects makeup artist, haunted house actor and overall lover of all things horror!

I have been acting in haunted houses and doing special effects makeup for several years now. I am one of the co founders and head makeup artist for the Chicago Zombie March. We are on our 3rd year and we have a huge turnout always. Last year we had over 1500 zombie in attendence

I also go to various conventions and horror events around chicago spreading the word of my work and the chicago zombie march events

My makeup work can be seen on my facebook page and if anyone is need of my services you can contact me at my facebook page or [email protected]


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Artist an actors are always welcome here, hope you don't mind people asking questions about your skills. Most of us are no-budget operations and can't afford consulting fees. Glad to have you here in the forum.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello. Welcome to Haunt Forum.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome welcome Colleen!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello and welcome from another zombie marcher!!! :zombie:


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum from another fellow profesional scareactor and audio visual special effects coordinator.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and have fun


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Colleen, and welcome!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Colleen! Glad to have you here!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum Colleen!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicago Zombie March? That sounds like fun! We had a zombie crawl here in Denver the past few years. Good times!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome fellow zombie fan!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Punkyzombiegirl


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Well met and welcome


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum punky!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

